# What Age Can Pigeons Start Breeding



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

I Have A Red Mottle SHE Has Mated With A Cock Pigeon Loads Of Times Buh She Has Laid No Eggs What Could Be The Problem Any Help Will Be Appreciated !!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons should be around a year old and older to breed. How old is the hen?


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

*Red Mottle Hen*

hi mate i do not the age of the pigeon because the person i got them of gave me hens and cocks


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i wish there be a better way to tell how old pigeon are. =\ sad


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you get banded birds it will have the year it hatched but not the month.. if you end up getting no eggs from this hen.. then it just may be a male bird.. sometimes they pair up too..


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

GAY PAIR. lols 

i have 1 pair that is like that I THINK lols


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

*Red Mottle Hen*

Hi mate if i posted a pictures of the pigeon could you have a guess what age the pigeon is


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

facebook10majid said:


> Hi mate if i posted a pictures of the pigeon could you have a guess what age the pigeon is


no.. but if she lays egg you know she is at least 5 or 6 months old or older.. if she coos and courts other pigeons..she is a he.. maybe..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh what the heck.. post a clear picture and we will see if we can guess..lol..


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

*Red Mottle*

Hi I Have Posted A Picture But Will Post A Another Clear Picture If I Can


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

She's beautiful. I hope you get babies from her. Kalani layed her first batch of eggs when she was around 4 1/2 months old. Mine are pets and I do not breed them, so I switch with dummy eggs. 

You may want to clarify the "can breed" vs. "should breed" time line. So just because they can start laying eggs as early as 4 months does not mean that they should. Trees Gray and others have great breeding guidelines for you.

Good luck!


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

*Red Mottle*

hi mate i am not a breeder i just was asking because i have saw here mating loads of times and she has not laid and i wanted baby pigeons because i have not had any before im new too this !!!


----------



## facebook10majid (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Also The Cock Bird Has Made A Nest


----------

